# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  [taken]Lite Challenge Suggestion: Wild

## Avulsion

Sometimes the wilderness needs to be mapped. I think this would be a good idea for the lite challenge because the "wild" doesn't have lots of toponyms (names of places) yet, and often the maps of newly-charted areas tend to be simpler than those areas that have been mapped out and meticulously refined over and over again. Think of the words chaotic, uncivilized, and primitive.

Here are _some_ ideas that would fit within the "wild" theme (remember that they should be simplistic maps) :

Region maps:
Uninhabited or primitively settled island archipelago
Barbarian or Animal territories
Newly discovered wilderness resource
Treasure map in uncharted/strange area
Newly settled alien planet

City maps:
Wild West cowboy town
Space station overrun by wild aliens
Elven tree village
Desert oasis

Structure maps:
Tribal tent
Lost shrine/ruins
Wilderness battlemap
Abandoned starship

----------


## Ascension

This is perfect for D&D groups who just want to run around in the woods and find things and take their stuff.  It's also good practice for doing something like Lewis & Clark did...living where I do I hear about it all of the time.

----------

